# Golden ear triton 7's



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Im looking at getting these and was checking to see if anyone has heard them or has them in there HT. Its a 90 mile drive to my nearest dealer so Id like a lil info before I take the trip. Ive read pro reviews, looking for some real world reviews


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not heard them yet but I would really like to hear what all the fuss is about. They sure seem to get their fair share of praise.


----------

